# [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin Update 19.12.2013: Nachtest zur Lüfterbestückung



## Skysnake (5. Oktober 2013)

*[Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin Update 19.12.2013: Nachtest zur Lüfterbestückung*


Danksagung
Einführung
Technische Daten (Herstellerangaben)
Unboxing
Erste Eindrücke
Schrauben/Beilagen/Anleitung
5,25" Einschub
zusätztlicher Luftfilter
 
Gehäuse
Außen
Rechte Seite
Linke Seite
Rückseite
Front
Oberseite
Unterseite
 
Innen
Stealth Cover
Mainboard-Tray
PCI-Erweiterungsslots
5,25" Laufwerksschächte
3,5" Laufwerkskäfige
Lüfter, Luftfilter und Radiator
Deckel & Frontabdeckung
 
 
Einbau*
Messungen*
Messinstrumente
Testsystem
Temperaturen*
Idle
Prime95 InPlace LargeFFT
Unigine Heaven Extreme Preset
 
 
Lautstärke*
Fazit*
Nachtest

*
1. Danksagung*
Den Anfang will ich mit einer kleinen Danksagung an PCGH und Bitfenix machen. Dafür, dass Sie mich als Lesertester ausgewählt haben. 

*
2. Einführung*
Wie bereits in meiner Bewerbung zu dem Lesertest zu lesen war, habe ich die Absicht gehabt, zu schauen, inwieweit sich das Bitfenix Ronin als Midi-Tower bei Vollbestückung der Laufwerke schlägt. Ich hoffe, die Ergebnisse sind für euch interessant und helfen euch bei der Entscheidung, ob das Bitfenix Ronin etwas für euch ist, oder nicht.
*3. Technische Daten (Herstellerangaben)*
*

Material*

|SofTouch™, Plastik, Metall                   
*Farbe(Int/Ext)*
|Schwarz/Schwarz                   
*
Abmessungen (BxHxT)|*
205 x 483 x 505mm                   
*
Motherboard Größen*
|ATX, mATX, mini-ITX                   
*5.25” Laufwerksschächte*
|x 3                   
*3.5” *
*Laufwerksschächte*
|x 6 (3 + 3)                   
*2.5” *
*Laufwerksschächte*
|x 6 (bei Verwendung der 3.5" trays)                   
*Lüfter Front*
|120mm  x 2 (1 enthalten)                   
*Lüfter Rückseite|*
120mm  x 1 (enthalten)                   
*
Lüfter Deckel*
|120mm  x 2 (optional) or 140mm x 2 (optional)                   
*Lüfter Boden*
|120mm  x 1 (optional)                   
*
PCI Slots*
|x 7                   
*
I/O*
|2 x USB 3.0, 2 x USB 2.0, HD Audio                   
*
Stromversorgung*
|PS2 ATX (unten, verschiedene Ausrichtungen)                   
*
Extras*
|Stealth Cover, SofTouch™ Oberflächenbeschichtung, Lufteinlässe mit Filtern, Werkzeuglose Laufwerksbefestigung
*4. Unboxing*
Da ich ein sehr umfangreiches Unboxing & Disassembling Video gemacht habe, möchte ich mit diesem hier direkt einsteigen. Es ist zwar weitaus umfangreicher als dieser Punkt hier eigentlich erfordern würde. Für alle "Lesefaulen" sind darin aber bereits fast alle relevanten Infos enthalten. Ich hoffe ihr habt viel Spaß damit 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uXV7AKNRHaY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*4.1 Erste Eindrücke (Verpackung)*
Die Verpackung des Bitfenix Ronin konnte überzeugen. Das Gehäuse befand sich in einem Karton, den Caseking nochmals in einen mit Papier ausgestopften größeren Karton gepackt hat. Ein grundlegender Schutz war also bereits durch die Umverpackung gegeben, wobei diese nicht einmal zwingend erforderlich gewesen wäre. Öffnet man den Karton des Bitfenix Ronin oben, sieht man als erstes die gut bebilderte und leicht verständliche Gebrauchsanleitung. Danach fallen einem sofort die zwei großen Styroporteile auf, durch die das Gehäuse gut geschützt ist. Dazu kommt noch eine Plastikfolie, die noch weiter die Oberflächen schützt. Man muss sich also wenig Sorgen machen, dass das Gehäuse durch den Transport beschädigt wird.

In meinem Fall befand sich allerdings eine abgebrochene Niete im Gehäuse, die freudig vor sich hin schepperte. Bei der Aufnahme des Unboxingvideos ist mir das gar nicht aufgefallen, sondern erst später als ich noch einige Bilder gemacht habe. Dies führte natürlich im ersten Moment zu einem großen Schreck, da ich dachte ich hätte selbst eine Niete abgerissen beim entfernen der Front. Ich konnte jedoch trotz intensiver Suche keine fehlende Niete finden! Ich gehe daher davon aus, dass die abgerissene Niete entweder von einem anderen Gehäuse stammt oder eben schlicht etwas nochmals genietet werden musste. Dass die abgerissene Niete im Gehäuse verblieb ist auf jeden Fall unschön, da Sie, wie man auf den Bildern sieht, einige Metallkanten hat, an denen man sich wenns dumm läuft verletzen könnte. Zudem könnte es passieren, das man sich unabsichtlich die Lackierung zerkratzt, wenn man die Niete entfernen will oder dergleichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*4.2 Schrauben/Beilagen/Anleitung*
Als erstes kommt einem wie bereits gesagt die gut beliderte Gebrauchsanleitung in die Finger. Diese sollte man am Besten auch wirklich direkt lesen, da das Bitfenix Ronin doch ein paar Feinheiten hat, auf die es zu achten gilt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Wie ihr auf den Bildern seht, ist Sie von der Druckqualität und vom  Umfang her völlig ausreichend. Die Bilder sowie die Schrift sind groß  genug und leicht verständlich. Leider ist die Anleitung nur auf  Englisch, sollte durch die Bilder aber auch ohne Englischkenntnisse  verständlich sein. Was allerdings ein wirklicher Mangel an der Anleitung  ist, ist ein fehlendes bebildertes! Verzeichnis über die enthaltenen  Schrauben. Da die Schraubenköpfe zur Montage des Mainboards zum Beispiel  rund und nicht Eckig sind, wie man dies normal erwartet, kann es leicht  zu Verwechslungen kommen, die einem unnötig Arbeit machen. Mir ist  völlig bewusst, das im Text zwar die entsprechenden Informationen  enthalten sind, man hätte es aber noch besser machen können. 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



Von den Schrauben und dem weiteren Zubehör ist zunächst nichts zu sehen,  da sich dieses gut befestigt im Bereich der 5,25" Schächte befindet. Im  Einzelnen sind dies der 5,25" Einbaurahmen für ein 3,5" oder 2,5"  Laufwerk, oder wie in meinem Fall für einen 2,5" Einschub/Cardreader.  Die Schrauben, Kabelbinder usw. befinden sich an gleicher Stelle in  verschiedenen kleinen Plastiktüten, die sich wiederum in einem kleinen  Karton befinden, um die Lackierung des Innenraums vor herumfallenden  Schrauben zu schützen. Auch der zusätzliche Staubfilter ist an dieser  Stelle zu finden. Zusammengehalten wird alles durch einen langen Draht,  den man faktisch erst lösen kann, wenn man das "Stealth Cover" entfernt  hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Wie man auf dem folgenden Foto sieht, sind alle Schrauben in Schwarz vorhanden, was ich als sehr erfreulich betrachte.

Nachfolgend seht ihr im Detail die sich im Lieferumfang befindlichen Schrauben und ihren jeweiligen Einsatzzweck. 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​4x lange Schrauben zur Befestigung des Lüfters zusammen mit dem Staubfilter an der Front




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​13x normale Schrauben mit rundem Kopf zur Befestigung des Mainboards und optischer Laufwerke. Hier weicht man leider von der sonst üblichen Form mit Außensechskant+Kreuzschlitzlopf ab. Gerade beim Mainboard haben diese Schrauben durchaus ihre Berechtigung, da Sie auch eine Demontage mittels Nuß erlauben, wenn man die Schraube "rund" gedreht hat. Warum man an dieser Stelle spart ist mir nicht ganz begreiflich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​1x Look Loop plus passender Schraube. Für was das genau diese "Sicherung" sein soll und wo Sie angebracht werden soll ist mir bisher nicht klar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​12x normale Schrauben zur Sicherung der Festplatten im Festplattenkäfig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​4x Schrauben mit Außensechskant+Kreuzschlitzkopf zur Befestigung des Netzteils




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​4x Blechschrauben (?) Diese sollen wohl dazu dienen im Boden einen weiteren Lüfter zu befestigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​9x Motherboard-Abstandshalter und Anzieh-/Lösehilfe. Dieses unscheinbare kleine silberne Werkzeug ist eine wirklich sehr gute Idee und macht das Anziehen und Lösen der Abstandshalter ohne weiteres Werkzeug sehr einfach. Ein dickes Lob an dieser Stelle an Bitfenix hierfür. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Die 10 Kabelbinder sind ebenfalls Schwarz und ausreichend lang.

*4.3 5,25" Einschub*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Hier sehr ihr nun den Einbaurahmen für die 5,25" Laufwerksschächte. In diesen lassen sich sowohl 3,5" & 2,5" HDD/SSD einbauen, aber auch wie in meinem Fall ein Cardreader. Dies ist möglich durch die Aussparung in Form eines 2,5" Einschubes an der Frontblende des Einschubes. In diesem Fall ist dies sicherlich sehr praktisch, da es aber keine Blende für diesen Einschub gibt, weder direkt als Beilage zu dem Gehäuse noch als zusätzliches Zubehör erwerbbar, bleibt diese Öffnung eben immer vorhanden, also auch dann wenn man einfach nur eine Festplatte verbauen will. Dies ist ein großer optischer Mangel des Einschubes und völlig unverständlich. Vor allem der Fakt, dass man eine derartige Blende nicht einmal als zusätzliches Zubehör erwerben kann ist völlig unverständlich. Hier sollte Bitfenix sich wirklich überlegen, ob es hier nicht eine eklatante Lücke in ihrem Angebot gibt. Und für den Fall, dass es doch eine derartige Blende gibt, sollte Bitfenix ihre Homepage überarbeiten, da dort, zumindest für micht, diese Blende nicht zu finden war.
Ihr wundert euch sicherlich, warum der obige Text durchgestrichen ist. Das habe ich ganz bewusst gemacht, wenn bis kurz vor Schluss des Tests war ich auch noch davon überzeugt, dass dieser richtig ist! Erst als ich mir nochmals die Befestigung der Front anschauen wollte, und diese entfernt habe, ist habe ich festgestellt, dass die Front des Einschubs mit der Öffnung entfernt werden kann. Festgestellt habe ich dies dadurch, dass die Blende beim entfernen der Front schlichtweg abgefallen ist.... Keinerlei Hinweis in der Gebrauchsanleitung oder sonstwo. Ich freu mich, dass die obige Kritik nicht gerechtfertigt ist, da man nun einfach die Blende des Laufwerksschachts anbringen kann, aber es ist doch ärgerlich, dass man dies erst durch Zufall herausfinden muss.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


​
*4.4 zusätztlicher Luftfilter*
Der Luftfilter besteht wie alle anderen Luftfilter aus einem Plastikrahmen, auf den ein feines Drahtgitter gespannt ist, welches an den Rändern festgeklebt ist. Meiner Meinung nach einfach aber funktional. Einer Reinigung selbst mit Wasser sollte nichts im Weg stehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*5. Gehäuse*
Im folgenden Abschnitt werde ich im Detail auf das Gehäuse sowohl Außen als auch Innen eingehen. Auch wenn ich sehr ins Detail gehen werde, möchte ich doch einige allgemeine Punkte voraus schicken. Die Verarbeitung des Bitfenix Ronin ist allgemein sehr gut. Nirgends ist ein Grat im Gehäuse, die Nieten sind sauber angebracht, es wackelt nichts und die Lackierung ist überall tadellos bis in die hinterste Ecke! Das Pflichtprogramm hat Bitfenix mit dem Ronin also schoneinmal gemeistert. Wie wir alle Wissens wird ein gutes Produkt aber erst durch die Details zum sehr guten oder gar überragenden Produkt, und um diese Details werden wir uns nachfolgend auch kümmern. Alle Kritik sollte daher auch als solche aufgefasst werden. Eben als Kritik auch hohem Niveau.
*
5.1 Außen*
Wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann, ist Midi-Tower nicht  gleich  Miditower. Zwar laufen sowohl das Bitfenix Ronin als auch mein  altes  Chieftec-Gehäuse bei den Herstellern jeweils als Miditower. Das   Chieftec ist aber in allen Dimensionen ein Stück größer als das Ronin.   In Zahlen sind das 205x540x537 (BxHxT mm) für das Chieftec gegen   200x464x480 mm beim Bitfenix Ronin.
*
5.1.1 Rechte Seite*
Das linke Seitenteil des Gehäuses hat keine Besonderheiten bis auf den kleinen Griff um das Seitenteil zu lösen und die Rändelschrauben, mit denen das Seitenteil gesichert wird. Man sieht  hier allerdings auch recht gut, dass man auf dem Lack sehr leicht Fingerabdrücke  hinterlässt. Selbiges gilt auch für die SoftTouche Oberfläche. Nach  einiger Zeit sollte dies aber bei weitem weniger stark auffallen, da einfach  überall leichte Fettspuren von den Händen vorhanden sind. Zudem lassen  sich alle Oberflächen recht leicht abwischen.

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*5.1.2 Linke Seite*
Die linke Gehäuseseite wird vom sehr großen Window dominitert, welches  passgenau eingefügt ist, und einen ungehinderten Blick ins Innere  erlaubt. Gut zu sehen ist auch die "Stealth Cover" genannte Abdeckung imunteren und rechten  Bereich der Laufwerke. Hierauf werden wir im Abschnitt "Innen" noch genauer eingehen. Warum man statt des  "Stealth Cover" nicht einfach das Fenster entsprend geformt hat, ist mir  jedoch nicht ganz schlüssig. Es ist aber auf jeden Fall ein deutliches Unterscheidungsmerkmal zu anderen Gehäusen. Man sieht hier auch erneut die Rändelschrauben und den kleinen Griff zum entfernen des Seitenteils, genau wie auf der anderen Seite auch. Etwas unschön an den Rändelschrauben ist der Punkt, dass Sie nicht komplett aus Metall sind, sondern außen aus Kunststoff sind. Also quasi Kreuzschlitzschrauben mit einer Plastikummantelung. Hier würde eine Version komplett aus Metall einfach wertig erscheinen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*5.1.3 Rückseite*
Die rückwärtige Ansicht zeigt die zwei unterschiedlichen Gehäusedesings bezüglich der Position des Netzteils. Einmal das klassische ATX Design auf der rechten Seite mit dem Chieftec, welches das Netzteil überhalb des CPU-Kühlers hat, und somit diesen bei der Kühlung durch die abgeführte Warmluft unterstützen soll. Dies wird heutzutage aber weitesgehend durch den hinteren Gehäuselüfter bewerkstelligt, wobei wie beim Ronin teilweise auch noch Lüfter oder zumindest Öffnungen im Deckel hinzukommen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Im Vergleich dazu sitzt das Netzteil beim Ronin unten, wobei man sich entscheiden kann, ob das Netzteil die Warmluft der GPU ansaugen soll, was besonders bei Radiallüftern bei der GPU Sinn machen kann, da diese den Großteil der warmen Abluft wieder ins Gehäuse blasen, oder nach unten gerichtet und dann durch den Staubfilter frische kühle Luft ansaugen, also quasi einen eigenen Luftkreislauf hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Warum Bitfenix für den hinteren Lüfter zu den 120mm alternativ auch noch die Böhrungen für einen 92mm Lüfter vorgesehen hat ist eher schwer zu verstehen. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, das bereits ein 120mm Lüfter montiert ist. Die Mehrkosten hierfür hätte man sich meiner Meinung nach sparen können, genau wie den Verlust an Gitteröffnung im Bereich der 92mm Bohrungen, wie man hier sieht.​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Zwischen 120mm Lüfter und Netzteil befinden sich die PCI-Erweiterungsslots, welche über gelochte Blenden verfügt. Wie man auf dem Bild sieht, unterscheidet sich der Schwarzton dieser leicht vom Äußeren des Gehäuses. Dies fällt im Normalfall allerdings nicht auf. Als durchaus positiv kann man sehen, dass die gelochten Blenden einen Luftzug durch das Gehäuse nicht im Wege stehen. Ebenso erwähnenswert sind die beiden Schlauchdurchführungen für externe Radiatoren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*5.1.4 Front*
Dominiert wird die Front von der Lochoptik auf der matten SofTouche-Oberfläche, die wiederum auf beiden Seiten durch tief schwarz abgesetzte Mesh-Streifen eingefasst wird, die sich auch über die gesamte Front und Oberseite ziehen. Einen besonderen Akzent liefert auch das in silber gehaltene Bitfenix-Logo mit Rillenoberfläche. Leider wirkt das Logo habtisch absolut nach billigem Plastik und fällt daher insbesondere im direkten Vergleich zur SofTouche-Oberfläche negativ auf. Absolut kein Vergleich z.B. zur ebenfalls in Rillenoptik gehaltenen Lüftereinfassung der XFX R7970 DoubleDissipation, die ich bereits früher getestet habe. Schade eigentlich, denn das Logo an sich sieht wertig aus. Man darf es eben nur nicht anfassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Anmerkung: Der hier leicht sichtbare Versatz der beiden Teile kommt von einem nicht 100% eingerasteten Deckel. Zudem sieht es sehr viel schlimmer aus als Real. Mir ist die Unstimmigkeit erst auf den Bildern aufgefallen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*5.1.5 Oberseite*
Wie ihr sicherlich bereits bemerkt habt, fehlt bei der Front die obligatorische Nennung der Anschlüsse. Dies liegt daran, dass die Front über keine Anschlüsse verfügt. Power- und Resetknopf, sowie 2x USB3.0 und 2x USB2.0 befinden sich genau wie auch Kopfhörer- und Mikrofon-Anschlüsse auf der Oberseite. Auf dem folgenden Bild sieht man auch auf der rechten Seite deutlicher, dass der Deckel nicht richtig eingerastet ist! Normal ist hier KEIN! Versatz zu sehen! Ansonsten sieht man hier auch die selbe Lochoptik wie in der Front. Diese ist nötig, da unter dem Deckel ein Radioator mit zwei 120/140mm Lüftern angebracht werden kann. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Auf dem Bild sieht man darüber hinaus die Blenden der 5,25" Laufwerksschächte, die sich harmonisch ins Gesamtbild einfügen. Wie bereits vorher erwähnt liegt dem Gehäuse leider! keine entsprechende 2,5" Blende bei, womit die Front völlig verschandelt wird, wenn den 5,25" Einschub für eine 3,5" oder 2,5" HDD/SSD verwendet. Es ist also wirklich Ratsam einen 2,5" Einschub in diesem Fall zu verwenden. Bei einem CardReader wie bei mir erübrigt sich dies natürlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
5.1.6 Unterseite
Man sieht hier die silbernen Füße, welche über eine Gummierung verfügen, welche das Gehäuse etwas vom Untergrund entkoppelt und zudem empfindliche Oberflächen vor Kratzern schütz. Ein wirklich sinnvolles Feature, genau wie die Verschraubung eben selbiger Füße.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Ein unschönes Detail hierbei ist allerdings, dass die Füße so dicht zusammen stehen, dass sich der auf dem Bild zu sehende Staubfilter nicht einfach herausziehen lässt, sondern man das Gehäuse hinten anheben muss, um ihn entfernen zu können. Dies ist nicht gerade sehr komfortabel, wenn man bedenkt, dass das Gehäuse in meinem Fall stolze ?? kg wiegt. Immerhin deckt der Staubfilter nicht nur die Öffnung des Netzteils ab, sondern auch noch die Öffnung des optionalen 120mm Lüfters im Boden. Als raffiniert kann man die Befestigung des Staubfilter mittels Magneten bezeichnen. Dies ermöglicht immerhin das Anheben des Gehäuses mit einer Hand und entfernen/anbringen des Filters mit der anderen. Komfortabel ist aber etwas anderes. Andere Gehäuse haben hier eindeutig benutzerfreundlichere Lösungen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*
5.2 Innen
*Nachdem wir nun ausreichend das Äußere des Bitfenix Ronin betrachtet haben, wollen wir uns den inneren "Werten" zuwenden.

*5.2.1 Stealth Cover*
Der wohl auffälligste innere "Wert" ist die von Bitfenix "Stealth Cover" genannte Blende, welche den Laufwerksbereich sowie den unteren Gehäuseteil mit dem Netzteil verdeckt. Hierdurch soll ähnlich wie durch die Kabeldurchführungen eben die oft unansehnlichen Kabel versteckt werden, was auch gut gelingt. 

Bild versteckte Kabel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Das "Stealth Cover" an sich ist aus Plastik gefertigt und verfügt über eine leicht spiegelnde Front, die durchaus wertig erscheint und die Lochoptik der Front und des Deckels aufgreift. Also ein durchaus stimmiges Design. Dass es sich bei den schwarz abgesetzten Punkten um Sechsecke und keine Kreise handelt fällt dabei nicht wirklich auf. Dafür sind diese einfach zu klein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Ein echtes Ärgernis sind dafür die Halteklammern des "Stealth Covers". Die Blende lässt sich nur recht schwer Lösen, wie man auch im Unboxing-Video gut sehen kann. Warum Bitfenix auf zwei so unterschiedliche Halteklammern zurückgreift ist mir völlig unverständlich. Vor allem weil die beiden Versionen so extrem auseinander gehen. Einmal Top und zweimal Flop. Muss das sein? Hier auf jeden Fall das Abbild des Ärgers.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Wie man hier sieht gibt es insgesamt drei Halteklammern zusätzlich zu den drei breiten Streben im vorderen Bereich.  Die Streben vorne hätte man meiner Meinung nach nicht benötigt. Mir erschließt sich der Sinn dahinter nicht so ganz, da sich das "Stealth Cover" durch diese noch etwas schwerer entfernen lässt und darüber hinaus eigentlich keinen Mehrwert bietet. Halten die Halteklammern das "Stealth Cover" im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes bombenfest... Derart bombenfest, das man befürchten muss, dass die Halteklammern auf Dauer die Belastungen des Ein- und Ausbaus nicht überstehen werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Einen schöner Punkt ist die Tatsache, dass die Strebe mit zwei der drei Haltepunkten für das "Stealth Cover" mit Schrauben oben und unten am Gehäuse befestigt ist und sich damit, ebenso wie die hintere Befesttigung, leicht entfernen lässt. Wer dem "Stealth Cover" also nichts abgewinnen kann, kann dieses und seine Halterungen problemlos komplett entfernen. Sicherlich ein Punkt der erwähnenswert ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​*5.2.2 Mainboard-Tray*
Das Mainboard-Tray verfügt, wie man sehen kann über eine recht große Öffnung um die Backblade eines Kühlers am Mainboard montieren zu können, ohne dieses ausbauen zu müssen. Heutzutage im großen und Ganzen standard, genau wie die Kabeldurchführungen hinter das Mainboard-Tray, um die Kabel zu verstecken. Zwar verfügen diese über keine Gummimanschetten, die Positionen sowie deren Größe sind aber gut gewählt. Besonders schön ist hierbei auch die Kabeldurchführung oben links am Mainboard-Tray für den 4/8 Pin CPU-Stecker.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild oben links CPU-Steckerdurchführung​
Ein weiteres schönes Detail, ist die Beschriftung der Börhungen für die Mainboard-Abstandashalter zusammen mit der zugehörigen Legende, welche Löcher zu welchem Mainboardformat gehören. Ein wirklich sinnvolles Feature, da hierdurch langes rumprobieren oder suchen der Gebrauchsanleitung entfällt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Insgesamt ist der Platz hinter dem Mainboard-Tray aber als sehr knapp bemessen zu bezeichnen. Nicht einmal 20 mm Platz gibt es um Kabel zu verlegen. Das ist insbesondere für den 24-Pin ATX Stecker etwas knapp, genau wie für die SATA-Stromkabel und  SATA-Datenkabel bei Vollbestückung der Festplattenkäfige. Hier würde sicherlich niemand etwas mehr Platz ablehnen. Genau daran scheitern auch die nett gedachten kleinen Aussparungen um mittels Kabelbindern  die Kabel zu fixieren. Für mich waren diese aber leider nicht sinnvoll nutzbar. Da hierfür schlicht der Platz hinter dem Mainboard gefehlt hat. Wenn mittels "sanfter" Gewalt alles in Position gedrückt werden muss um noch das Seitenteil zu schließen, ist es meiner Meinung nach eher eine schlechte Idee die Kabel auch noch fest zu zurren. So verliert man einfach das nötige Spiel und riskiert am Ende noch abgebrochene Stecker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*5.2.3 PCI-Erweiterungsslots*
Insgesamt sieben PCI-Erweiterungsslots stehen zur Verfügung, die wie bereits zuvor gezeigt über gelochte Blenden verfügen. Die Blenden an sich sind mittels Rändelschrauben gesichert und ermöglichen so eine werkzeuglose De-Montage von Erweiterungskarten. Die Maßhaltigkeit der Mainboardhalterung in Zusammenspiel mit den PCI-Erweiterungsslots fällt gut aus. Erweiterungskarten lassen sich ohne Probleme montieren. Bei verbautem Festplattenkäfig lassen sich maximal Erweiterungskarten mit ~307-310 mm verbauen. Ohne den Festplattenkäfig sollten es etwa 422-425 mm sein. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*
5.2.4 5,25" Laufwerksschächt*e
Entfernt man die Frontblenden der 5,25" Laufwerksschächte, sieht man, das zwei der drei Schächte mit Metallblenden verschlossen sind. Diese müssen, wie das üblich ist auch herausgebrochen werden, bevor man diese Schächte nutzen kann. Wo sich die Blenden des Ronins allerdings vom mir bekannten Standard unterscheiden ist die Möglichkeit diese Blenden bei Bedarf mittels zweier Schrauben wieder an zu bringen. Im Normalfall ist dies nicht möglich. Wie ich finde eine ganz nette Lösung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
An sich auch ganz nett und gut durchdacht ist die werkzeuglose Montagemöglichkeit des Bitfenix Ronin. An einem Plastikhebel sind zwei Metallstifte angebracht, die genau in die Lochbohrungen von 5,25" Laufwerken passen. Hierdurch lassen sich die Laufwerke ohne Probleme bündig mit der Front arretieren. Ein simples und dennoch sehr wirkungsvolles Design.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Leider ist die Handhabung auf den ersten Blick nicht so leicht verständlich und auch die Gebrauchsanweisung hilft hier, wie bereits erwähnt, nicht weiter. Man sieht zwar auf dem Hebel einen Pfeil und auch den Schriftzug "PUSH", dass sich auf der Unterseite des Hebels aber ein kleiner "Hacken" befindet, der den Hebel in Position hält, sieht man nicht. Vielen wird es wahrscheinlich so wie mir gehen und man erwischt diesen Hebel nicht und hebt den kompletten Hebel an, was dann dazu führt, das man diesen dann in der Hand hält! Zum Glück ist er und seine Schaniere sehr robust ausgeführt, womit es nahezu unmöglich sein sollte diese ab zu brechen. Der nächste klägliche Versuch wird dann wahrscheinlich daraus bestehen, auf das Bitfenix Logo zu drücken, was natürlich auch nicht richtig ist und schlicht gar keine Wirkung zeigt. Der einzig richtige Weg ist es, am besten mit nur einem Finger auf den kleinen Hebel unterhalb des Pfeiles zu drücken. Um dies klarer zu machen hätte man eventuell mit zwei kleinen Balken diesen Bereich kenntlich machen sollen oder zumindest in der Gebrauchsanleitung die Montagevorrichtung besser erklären sollen. Hier noch der Hebel im Detail und ein kurzes Video, dass die Funktion zeigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_C3gl9OGbB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*5.2.5 3,5" Laufwerkskäfige*
Insgesamt sechs 3,5" Laufwerke lassen sich in den beiden um 90° gedrehten Festplattenkäfigen im vorderen Bereich montieren. Der obere Festplattenkäfig lässt sich hierbei ohne Werkzeug entfernen. Der untere ist mit mehreren Schrauben befestigt und lässt sich somit zur Not ebenfalls vollständig entfernen und später wieder montieren. Wie man auf dem Bild sieht, zeigen die Festplattenanschlüsse auf die rechte Seite des Gehäuses. Eine andere Montage ist nicht möglich, da sich ansonsten die Einschübe nicht arretieren lassen, dazu aber gleich noch mehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der obere Festplattenkäfig lässt sich durch gleichzeitiges! Zusammendrücken der Hebel an Ober- und Unterseite herausziehen. Hierbei ist nicht viel Kraft notwendig, mit den Jahren wird das Plastik aber sicherlich spröde werden und kann dann hierbei abbrechen. Hebel aus dünnem Metall wären daher schön, aber verschmerzbar, da es wahrscheinlich viele Jahre dauern wird, bis das Plastik entsprechend spröde ist. 
Was besonders beim ausgebauten Festplattenkäfig auffällt sind die nur kleinen Öffnungen durch die Luft strömen kann. Bei meinen Tests hat sich gezeigt, dass trotz 120mm Lüfter in der Front die Festplatten nur mittelmäßig gekühlt werden im Vergleich zu den ebenfalls um 90° gedrehten Festplatten in meinem Chieftec, welche aber von zwei 92mm Lüftern an der rechten Seitenwand gekühlt werden. Die Frischluft kann dort recht ungehindert zwishcen den Festplatten hindurchstreichen und diese somit effektiv kühlen. Bei Ronin sind hierfür scheinbar die Öffnungen der Festplattenkäfige einfach zu klein. Mehr hierzu später in den Temperaturtests.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Wie man auf den folgenden Bildern sieht, schließt die Festplatte bündig mit  dem Festplattenkäfig ab auf Seite der Anschlüsse. Hierdurch hat man zur  rechten Seitenwand ca. 30mm Platz um alle Kabel unter zu bringen. Wie  sich in meinem Test gezeigt hat ist dies gerade ausreichend und  erfordert sehr viel Geduld bei Vollbestückund wie in meinem Fall.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Kommen wir nun zu den Einschüben an sich. Diese sind bis auf die vier Metallbolzen, die zur Arretierung der 3,5" Festplatten dienen komplett aus Plastik gefertigt. Um den Einbau von 3,5" Festplatten zu erleichtern kann man den Einschub ein Stück auseinander ziehen. Es sind zwar nur ein paar Millimeter, aber eben entscheidende Millimeter. Hierdurch lassen sich 3,5" Festplatten kinderleicht und vorallem schnell einbauen. Für 2,5" Festplatten muss man die Löcher auf dem Boden in Verbindung mit Schrauben nutzen. Werkzeuglose Montage gilt also nur für 3,5" Festplatten.
Etwas fragil und "wabbelig" geraten sind leider die Haltebügel mit denen sich die Festplatten wieder entfernen lassen. Hier wäre etwas mehr Steifigkeit wünschenswert, wobei dann insbesondere wenn das Plastik mit der Zeit spröde wird wohl die Gefahr steigt, dass die Bügel abbrechen... 100% toll sind daher die Plastikbügel nicht. Bügel aus Metall wären hier wirklich toll, aber immerhin hat Bitfenix mit den auseinanderziehbaren Einschüben schhon eine bessere Lösung als so mancher Konkurrent.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Auf dem folgenden Bild sieht man eine eingebaute Festplatte. Zu beachten ist hierbei die Ausrichtung der Festplatte. Die Festplatte lässt sich nur dann im Festplattenkäfig arretieren, wenn die Anschlüsse zur Seite ohne! Bügel zeigen. Ist dies nicht der Fall lässt sich der Einschub nicht ganz in den Käfig schieben. Leider weist die Anleitung auf diesen Punkt nicht hin und auch auf den Einschüben findet sich kein Hinweis darauf. Ein Hinweis wie oben zu sehen für die Montagerichtung wäre hier sicherlich SEHR hilfreich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*
5.2.6 Lüfter, Luftfilter und Radiator*
Im Heck und in der Front sind jeweils ein 120mm Lüfter mit Schrauben vormontiert. Eine Entkopplung der Lüfter erfolgt daher leider nicht. Ich konnte allerdings auch keine auf das Gehäuse übertragenen Vibrationen feststellen, weshalb dieser Punkt meiner Meinung nach zu verschmerzen ist. Die Lüfter würde ich jetzt nicht als die leisesten bezeichnen, aber auf jeden Fall unauffällig. Mehr als ein leichtes Rauschen ist von ihnen nicht zu hören. Also weder Lagerschleifen noch sonstiges. Für Standardlüfter meiner Meinung nach definitiv eine Erwähnung wert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Angeschlossen werden die Lüfter jeweils über einen 3-Pol Anschluss. Die Kabel sind hierbei mehr völlig ausreichen dimensioniert um sowohl am Mainboard als auch alternativ an einer Lüftersteuerung in der Front angeschlossen zu werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Auf den nachfolgenden Bildern des Frontlüfters kann man nochmals sehen, dass auch der Staubfilter mit Schrauben fixiert ist, was für die Reinigung natürlich sehr umständlich ist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neben den bereits installierten Lüftern lassen sich in der Front und am Boden ein weiterer 120mm Lüfter und im Deckel zwei 120 bzw 140mm Lüfter anbringen. Die Lüfter im Deckel lassen sich hierbei entweder zwischen Deckel und Gehäuseoberseite anbringen, oder aber unterhalb. Zwischen Deckel und Gehäuseoberteil gibt es genau 30mm Platz. Dies stellt somit auch die maximale Dicke der Lüfter bzw. des Radiator dar. Je nachdem auf welcher Seite man was montiert.  Da eine nach außen blasende Konfiguration angemessen erscheint, sollte der Radiator am Besten zwischen Deckel und Gehäuseoberseite montiert werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
Etwas negativ aufgefallen ist mir das wirklich sehr dünne Blech im Bereich der Lüfterlöcher. Diese kleinen Halterungen ließen sich ziemlich einfach verbiegen. Hier muss insbesondere aufgepasst werden, das man nichts unansichtlich verbiegt, wenn man bereits den Deckel entfernt hat, und versucht auch noch die Front zu entfernen. Dies sieht man sehr gut in meinem Unboxing&Disassembling-Video




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uXV7AKNRHaY?t=33m30s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der Luftfilter am Boden ist Außen angebracht und ist magnetisch befestigt. Durch seine Form muss man leider das Gehäuse anheben und ihn vom Gehäuse abheben. Einfaches herausziehen ist nicht möglich, da die Füße ihn blockieren. Dies macht auch hier die Reinigung umständlicher als man sich dies als Kunde wünscht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*5.2.7 Deckel & Frontabdeckung*
Wie man auf dem oberen Bildern bereits sieht, sind die Kabel durch die Ovale Öffnung im Deckel geführt. Dies ist durchaus sinnvoll und sollte so auch beibehalten werden. Man muss nur beim entfernen des Deckels darauf achten, dass man nicht zu stark zieht, da sich die Kabel doch recht einfach verhedern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Auf den folgenden Bildern ist auch die kleine sauber gearbeitete Platine zu sehen, die alle Frontanschlüsse trägt. Die Kabel der Anschlüsse sind lang genug, um auch bei versteckter Kabelführung hinter dem Mainboard-Tray ohne Probleme alle Anschlüsse auf einem Mainboard zu erreichen. Hier wurde nicht am falschen Ende gespart 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Positiv zu nennen sind die Halterungen am Deckel. Der Deckel lässt sich einfach entfernen und sitzt dennoch fest! Warum die gleichen Klammern in der Front und im Deckel sich so fundamental unterschiedlich leicht lösen lassen ist mir völlig schleierhaft. Es hat sich bei mir allerdings gezeigt, dass es so scheint als ob sich die Front leichter entfernen lässt, wenn der Deckel noch angebracht ist, und man ruckartig stark an der Front zieht. Ein ungutes Gefühl, gleich etwas kaputt zu machen bleibt bei mir allerdings bestehen!

Im Deckel und in der Front werden die folgenden Klammern verwendet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Hier die Klammern des Stealth Covers.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Als Beleg für die Mühen mit der Front nochmals ein Direktlink auf mein Unboxing&Disassembling-Video mit der entsprechenden Stelle:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uXV7AKNRHaY?t=33m5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*6. Einbau*
Der Einfachheit verweise ich auf mein YouTube Video, welches den Einbau zeigt, und mich nur auf einige allgemeine Punkte beziehen.

Der Einbau erwies sich weitesgehend als relativ problemlos. Was allerdings wie erwartet wirklich ernsthafte Probleme bereitete war die Vollbestückung mit sechs Festplatten. Hier ist einfach extrem wenig Platz da, so das man sich wirklich sehr genau überlegen muss, wie man die ganzen Kabel verlegt. Zudem  muss man dennoch etwas Mut besitzen, und beim Schließen des rechten Seitenteils "sanfte" Gewalt anwenden, wenn man dieses zudrückt. Hierbei besteht natürlich immer die Gefahr, das man die Kabel doch zu "schlecht" verlegt hat und etwas abbricht. Die Vollbestückung mit 6 Festplatten ist daher meiner Meinung nach als "sehr problematisch" zu bezeichnen. Dies ist sehr schade, da bereits ein, oder gar nur ein halber Zentimeter mehr Platz auf dieser Seite die Sache deutlich entspannter machen würde.
​Nachfolgend noch eine stichpunktartige Auflistung alle Probleme beim Einbau. Für alles weitere verweise ich auf das nachfolgende Video.

Stealth Cover lässt sich mühsam entfernen
Montagerichtung der Festplatten nicht direkt klar
Verwechslungsgefahr bei den Mainboardschrauben
Front lässt sich nur mit sehr viel Kraft entfernen
Vollbestückung mit Festplatten nur sehr sehr mühselig möglich, wobei die Gefahr besteht Stecker ab zu brechen, wenn man nicht durchdacht arbeitet.
Es kann passieren, das man das Seitenteil bei Vollbestückung eventuell nicht schließen kann. Hier hängt es entscheidend an den Stromkabeln!
PCI-Erweiterungskarten dürfen über den 7ten Slot nicht hinausragen, da Sie ansonsten mit dem Netzteil kollidieren. Das Chieftec erlaubt eine derartige Montage im Notfall.
*7. Messungen*

*7.1 Messinstrumente*
Als Messinstrumente wurden folgende Geräte verwendet:

 Mastech MS8209
 AIDA64 Version 3.20.2600

*7.2 Testsystem*


*Gehäuse*
| Chieftec Big(läuft aber als Midi)-Tower
*CPU-Kühler*
| Scythe Ninja 2
*CPU*
| Core i7-920 @3,5GHz
*MB*
|  Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 v1 
*RAM*
| 12GB A-DATA DDR3 1333MHz @stock
*GPU*
| XFX Radeon R7970 DD @stock
*Erweiterungskarten*
| 1x PCI-E WLAN; Spezieller NB Kühler von Gigabyte, der einen Slot belegt
*NT*
| Enermax 87+ 600W 
*HDD*
| 5x 3,5"
*SSD*
| 1x 2,5"
*Optische Laufwerke*
| 2x 5,25" DVD/Brenner
*Sonstiges*
| 1x 3,5" Kartenleser
*7.3 Temperaturen*
Vor dem Test des Gehäuses habe ich mir einige Gedanken gemacht, wie man denn am Besten die Gehäuse miteinander vergleichen kann. Ursprünglich hatte ich die Idee, beim spielen die Temperaturen zu vergleichen, es zeigte sich aber, dass die Zeiträume teilweise sehr lange sind, bis sich stabile Temperaturen einstellen. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich auf rein synthetische Lasten entschieden, die auch über lange Zeiträume identisch bleiben. 

Ich habe mich bewusst gegen eine Temperaturmessung im Inneren des Gehäuses oder der Abluft mit Hilfe des Mastech MS8209 entschieden, da frühere Vorhaben gezeigt hatten, dass die Lage des Temperaturfühlers sehr großen Einfluss auf die Ergebnisse hat. Reproduzierbare Ergebnisse sind damit kaum möglich. Da es aber auch eine ganze Reihe an Temperaturfühlern in heutiger Hardware gibt, die auch noch mit einem Programm wie AIDA64 automatisch protokolliert werden kann, habe ich mich für die Nutzung dieser Sensoren entschieden. 

Da die Messwerte insbesondere der CPU naturgemäß immer schwanken, habe ich mich dafür entschieden über jeweils 30 Messwerte zu Mitteln. Da jede Sekunde ein neuer Messwert erfasst wurde, ergibt sich hiermit eine Mittelung über 30 Sekunden. Da die Schwankungen recht klein sind, reicht diese Mittelung völlig aus. Zusätzlich habe ich noch mit dem Mastech die Raumtemperatur während den Messungen ermittelt und in der Auswertung von den Messwerten abgezogen. Dies war nötig, da die Raumtemperatur bei den unterschiedlichen Durchläufen teilweise stark schwankten. Ich denke die Ergebnisse geben mir bezüglich meinem Vorgehen recht, aber seht selbst.

*7.3.1 Idle*
Idle sagt eigentlich schon alles. Ich habe den Computer über einen längeren Zeitraum unbenutzt laufen gelassen und später über die Messwerte kontrolliert, dass sich eine konstante Temperatur eingestellt hat. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Die Idle-Messungen zeigen bereits einen fundamentalen Unterschied zwischen dem Chieftec und dem Bitfenix Ronin. Die Festplatten werden im Ronin teilweise deutlich wärmer als Chieftec. Dies liegt meiner Meinung nach daran, dass es nur einen Frontlüfter gibt, der nur die Festplatten im oberen Festplattenkäfig kühlt. Dies sind HDD5 und HDD4. Die verbaute SSD hat leider keinen Temperatursensor der ausgelesen werden kann. Hier sind die Temperaturwerte noch recht ähnlich zu denen im Chieftec, bei den HDD1-3, die sich im unteren Festplattenkäfig befinden und keinen Lüfter vor sich haben, die Sie anblasen, sieht das aber völlig anders aus. Hier sind die Temperaturen bereits im Idle deutlich höher. Die relativ kleinen Öffnungen in den um 90° gedrehten Festplattenkäfige tun wahrscheinlich noch ihr übriges dazu. Die Luft kann hier einfach nicht so ungehindert über die Festplatten streichen wie im Chieftec. Dieses hat zwei 92mm Lüfter in der rechten Seitenwand hinter den  Festplatten, denen gegenüber Lüfteröffnung angebracht sind. Hier  streicht also ein Luftzug quer durchs Gehäuse und nicht nach hinten zum  Mainboard. Die Temperaturunterschiede lassen sich damit gut erklären.

Ansonsten unterscheiden sich die Ergebnisse kaum. Wie zu erwarten war sind die CPU & GPU Temperaturen bei geöffnetem Seitenteil am Besten, da einfach immer ausreichend Frischluft zur Verfügung steht.

Interessant wäre noch gewesen, wie sich ein zweiter Lüfter in der Front auf die Temperaturen auswirken, sowie im Deckel und Boden.
*
7.3.2 Prime95*
Prime95 wurde von mir im Modus "InPlace large FFT" laufen gelassen, was sehr hohe Temperaturen und einen hohen Verbrauch erzeugt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Hier gibt es wenig überraschendes. Die CPU bleibt im offenen Gehäuse insgesamt am kühlsten. Ronin und geschlossenes Chieftec kommen aber auf fast die gleichen Temperaturen bei der CPU. Nur bei Northbridge und Motherboard  (Southbridge) ist das Ronin etwas kühler. Dies ist wohl auf den großen 120mm Lüfter in der Front zurück zu führen, der eben in diese Richtung Frischluft bläst. Dieser Luftzug fehlt dem Chieftec, wodurch die leicht höheren Temperaturen im geschlossenen Zustand erklärbar sind, da sich das Gehäuse etwas mehr aufheizt, wie man an den GPU Temperaturen des geschlossenen Chieftec und Ronin sieht.

Ich war wirklich erstaunt, dass allein durch CPU-Last bereits eine derartige Temperaturerhöhung zustande kommt. Immerhin ist der Scythe Ninja 2 ein sehr großer Kühler, der kaum Platz zum 120mm Lüfter im Heck lässt und selbst wiederum über einen 120mm Lüfter verfügt, der viel Luft eben genau auf diesen Lüfter im Heck bläst. Offenkundig staut sich dennoch genug warme Luft im Gehäuse. Gerde hier wäre ein Test mit Lüftern im Deckel noch interessant gewesen.

*7.3.3 Unigine Heaven*
Unigine Heaven lief bei diesem Test in der Endlosschleife des Extreme Preset. Leider ist mir bei den Messungen ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen, auf den ich hier hinweisen möchte. Die Werte des geschlossenen Chieftec sind minimal zu gut, da der Lüfter ständig auf 100% lief. Diesen hatte ich eigentlich für einen weiteren Test noch fixiert, da der GPU Lüfter im offenen Chieftec immer wieder hoch und runter geregelt hat während eines Unigine Heaven Loops. Leider hatte ich hier nicht lang genug gewartet, wodurch die Messergebnisse nicht verwendbar waren. Da ein Missgeschick selten allein kommt, habe ich natürlich auch noch vergessen, beim geschlossenen Chieftec diese fixierung wieder zu entfernen... Ich weiß aus den Temperaturen aber, dass der Lüfter hier eh mehr oder weniger die ganze Zeit mit voller Drehzahl gelaufen wäre. Die Temperaturunterschiede zwischen fixiertem Lüfter und nicht fixiertem sollten beim geschlossenen Chieftec nur minimal sein. Ich wollte diesen Fakt dennoch der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Auch bei Heaven gibt es im Bereich der Festplatten eine Neuigkeit. Im Gegensatz zum Chieftec steigen hier die Temperaturen der beiden oberen Festplatten leicht an. Dies ist wahrscheinlich auf die allgemein höheren Gehäusetemperaturen zurück zu führen. 

Bei den GPU Temperaturen fällt der VRM1 Sensor etwas aus dem erwarteten Bild. Hier scheint der Luftzug aus dem Frontlüfter sich wieder positiv bemerkbar zu machen. An der CPU sieht man auf jeden Fall eindeutig, wie stark sich die Luft im geschlossenen Gehäuse aufheizt. Ein Temperaturunterschied bei der CPU von ~8°C ist schon sehr erstaunlich. Beide Gehäuse sind ja nicht gerade schlecht belüftet! Hier will man sich gar nicht vorstellen, wie es mit zwei oder drei Single-GPUs aussieht. Geschweige denn mit zwei Dual-GPUs.

*8. Lautstärke*
Eigentlich wollte ich mit dem Mastech die Lautstärke vermessen. Da ja nur die Gesamtlautstärke interessant ist, hatte ich große Hoffnungen, dass die auch gelingt. Ich hatte mich dafür entschieden aus 30cm Entfernung zu messen, musste allerdings feststellen, dass die Messwerte nicht zu gebrauchen sind. Für den Idle wurden für alle drei Konfigurationen 33,7 dB gemessen, obwohl das Ronin rein subjektiv leicht ruhiger war. Das Mastech stößt hier einfach an die untere Auflösegrenze (Herstellerangabe 35+-4dB) und kann diese Unterschiede schlicht nicht mehr darstellen. Aber selbst wenn zeigte es sich, dass die Umgebungsgeräusche schon einen recht starken Einfluss auch auf die anderen Messungen machten. Egal ob Fernseher der im nächsten Raum läuft, Auto auf der Straße, oder auch mal schlicht der Wind, der in den Bäumen rauscht. Die Lautstärkemessungen wurden meist dadurch beeinflusst.

Daher habe ich hier bis au die Erwähnung der 33,7dB auch auf alle anderen Angaben verzichtet. Rein subjektiv würde ich festhalten, dass das Ronin insgesamt einen ticken leiser ist und auch von den Lüftern her einen leicht dumpferen und damit angenehmeren Klang zu haben. Wie es scheint übertragen sich auch auf das Gehäuse an sich etwas weniger Schwingungen als beim Chieftec. Alles in allem aber keine fundamentalen Unterschiede.

*9. Fazit*
So, das war wahrlich ein langer Test, aber ich hoffe für jeden war etwas dabei und ALLE Fragen die ihr hattet wurden beantwortet, genau wie die Fragen an die ihr noch gar nicht gedacht hattet 

Einen allgemeinen Hinweis will ich aber direkt hier an dieser Stelle anbringen, da mich die Temperaturen der HDD einfach sehr überrascht hatten. Hiermit hatte ich wirklich überhaupt nicht gerechnet. Ich kann daher nur empfehlen den Lüfter von hinten in die Front zu versetzen und für hinten einen neuen 120mm Lüfter zu erwerben. Ich denke es wird sich in jedem Fall lohnen.

Negativ:


Im Detail mangelhafte Gebrauchsanleitung bzgl Verriegelungmechanismus, Festplattenmonate und 5,25" Einschub
Sich zu schwergängig lösendes "Stealth Cover". Insbesonere die Stege an der Frontseite sind eher hinderlich als nützlich
Front lässt sich nur EXTREM schwer lösen. In anbetracht der zwingenden Demontage um den Filter in der Front  zu reinigen ist dies einfach inakzeptabel. Wenn man so viel Kraft braucht, das man das Gefühl hat etwas kaputt zu machen, dann ist dies nicht OK.
Verschraubter Staubfilter in der Front. Dies ist sehr umständlich, selbst wenn sich die Front leicht lösen liese. Insgesamt 8 Schrauben für 2 Filter sind eindeutig zu umständlich und nicht Nutzerfreundlich.
Staubfilter im Boden lässt sich nur umständlich durch Anheben des Gehäuses zur Reinigung entfernen

Keine Staubfilter für die Luftöffnungen im Deckel
Für Vollbestückung mit Festplatten eindeutig zu wenig Platz für die Kabel. Das Gehäuse sollte hier einfach 0,5 bis 1,0 cm breiter sein, oder auf eine Backblade setzen mit Anschlüssen, die dann auch Hot-Swapping ermöglichen würden.
"Heise" bzw. deutlich wärmere Festplatten im unteren Festplattenkäfig ohne zweiten Lüfter in der Front. Hier sollte Bitfenix eventuell überlegen einen zweiten Lüfter standardmäßig zu verbauen. Ansonsten kann ich nur empfehlen den Lüfter entsprechend zu montieren, also bei Nutzung des oberen Käfigs oben und bei Nutzung des unteren eben unten. 
Neutral:


Meiner Meinung nach etwas dünnes Material im Bereich der Radi-Halterung
PCI-Slot-Erweiterungskarte darf nicht über den siebten Slot hinaus stehen
Oberflächen etwas empfindlich gegenüber Fingerabdrücken

Positiv:


modernes Lüftungskonzept
Montagemöglichkeit für einen 280mm Radiator im Deckel

Sehr gut und schnell funktionierende, sowie absolut benutzerfreundliche, werkzeuglose 3,25" Laufwerksmontage in den Festplattenkäfigen. 
sehr gut funktionierende werkzeuglose 5,25" Arretierung, wenn man Sie denn mal verstanden hat

Funktionales und optisch ansprechendes Stealth Cover

Stealth Cover, welches restlos entfernt werden kann wenn es einem nicht gefällt, also inkl Halterungen
oberer Festplattenkäfig werkzeuglos entfernbar
unterer Festplattenkäfig verschraubt
Seitenteil lässt sich auch mit sehr hohen CPU-Kühlern schließen
gut plazierte und dimensionierte Kabeldurchführungen
2 Schlauchdurchführungen am Heck
Staubfilter in der Front plus einem zusätzlichen  

Staubfilter für das Netzteil und Bodenlüfter
USB 3.0 Anschlüsse mit internem Header
Mehr als ausreichend lange Kabel für den I/O-Bereich

insgesamt sehr gute Lackierung aller Teile
schwarz Schrauben und Mainboard-Abstandshalter
5,25" Einschub für 3,25"&2,5" Laufwerke/Einschübe, welcher auch mit normaler Blende versehen werden kann
PCI-Slots mit Rändel-Schrauben
Für Standardlüfter gute/unauffällige Lüfter
Standardlüfter mit ausreichend langen Kabeln

Insgesamt bin ich zwar recht zufrieden mit dem Ronin, es gibt aber wie immer doch den einen oder anderen Punkt zu bemängeln. Wie man die oben genannten Punkte gewichten will muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich muss aber jedem, der wie ich wirklich 6 Festplatten verbauen will sagen, dass die Montage wirklich kein Zuckerschlecken wird! Man muss sich ernsthaft überlegen, ob nicht eventuell doch ein etwas größeres Gehäuse die bessere Wahl wäre. Hierbei muss man allerdings auch sagen, das jede 2,5" Platte die Problematik etwas entschärft.

Eine derartige Vollbestückung werden aber wohl nur die wenigsten durchführen, weshalb ich ansonsten auch trotz einiger Unzulänglichkeiten eigentlich keinen Grund sehe, dem


----------



## Skysnake (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin*

So der Test ist damit online


----------



## skyscraper (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin*

Du hast 40.000 (in Wörtern: Vierzigtausend (!)) Zeichen geschrieben?! Alta Verwalta, da kann ich nicht mithalten. Respekt


----------



## Skysnake (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin*

Danke, aber Quantität ist nicht gleich Qualität 

Die Verlinkung auf die Vollansichtbilder muss ich z.B. noch einfügen, genau wie das Menü, aber dafür habe ich vor dem 12. einfach keine Zeit mehr. Das wird dann die Woche danach noch stück für stück nachgetragen.


----------



## skyscraper (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin*

Ich befürchte aber, dass einige Leute zu faul sind, so viel zu Lesen. Das musst Du handeln


----------



## Skysnake (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin*

Naja, das ist mir egal, ob die Leute alles lesen oder nicht.

Jeden interessiert ja etwas anders. Soll jeder das lesen, was ihn interessiert.

Deswegen gibts ja auch am Ende ein Fazit, das wird wohl jeder lesen


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin*

Soll ich den Test jetzt durchlesen oder sagst du mir Bescheid wenn die geplanten Änderungen drin sind?
Bisschen viel für 2 mal lesen


----------



## beren2707 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin*

Der Test ist mir bislang komplett durchgerutscht, mea culpa. 
Als lesefreudiger Mensch bin ich von deinem Test wirklich sehr angetan und finde ihn absolut klasse. Du hast umwerfend ausführlich sämtliche Details betrachtet sowie die Stärken und Schwächen des Gehäuses deutlich gemacht.


----------



## Westcoast (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin*

danke für die mühe, aber ich finde den test bischen zu ausführlich. zumal es um ein gehäuse geht und nicht um eine aktuelle grafikkarte. lach


----------



## Skysnake (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Soll ich den Test jetzt durchlesen oder sagst du mir Bescheid wenn die geplanten Änderungen drin sind?
> Bisschen viel für 2 mal lesen


 Du kannst ruhig lesen, es gibt nur "Komfortänderungen". 

Also verlinktes Inhaltsverzeichnis und verlinkte Bilder zur Vollbildversion. Das wars eigentlich. Das dauert halt nur ewig...

@Westcoast:
Ein Gehäuse kauft man aber oft auch nur alle 5+ Jahre, viele sogar nur alle 10-15 Jahre  Da verdient es das Gehäuse dann auch einen ausführlichen Test zu bekommen. Sonst ärgert man sich über Jahre hinweg...


----------



## Skysnake (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin Update 19.12.2013: Nachtest zur Lüfterbestückung*

So, es gibt ein "kleines" Update, in denen ich die Bestückung mit Lüftern behandele.

Wie sich herausstellte, ist ein zusätzlicher 120mm Lüfter in der Front praktisch eine Pflichtinvestition für jeden Ronin Besitzer, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## skyscraper (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin Update 19.12.2013: Nachtest zur Lüfterbestückung*

Hi,

vielen Dank für die Benachrichtigung. Zum Glück habe ich von Anfang an 4 Lüfter eingebaut. 

lg, sky


----------



## BitFenix DE (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin Update 19.12.2013: Nachtest zur Lüfterbestückung*

Schön gemacht


----------



## Skysnake (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin Update 19.12.2013: Nachtest zur Lüfterbestückung*

Danke! 

Ohne eure Großzügigkeit und Kooperationsbereitschaft wäre das aber auch nicht möglich gewesen.


----------



## astra 1.8 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin Update 19.12.2013: Nachtest zur Lüfterbestückung*

fein!


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin Update 19.12.2013: Nachtest zur Lüfterbestückung*

schöner test! 

nur leicht verwirrend am ende bei dem nachtest: 


> Eine Reduzierung der Betriebsspannung wäre hier sicherlich angebracht.  Leider liegen entsprechende Adapter dem Lüfter nicht bei und auch der  Umstand, das man die Molexstecker nicht in Reihe ineinander stecken  kann, macht die Sache nicht gerade einfacher



zum einen sagst du, es liegen keine adapter bei, zum anderen bemängelst du, dass man die stecker nicht hintereinander stecken kann, was daruaf schliessen lässt, dass eben doch adapter beiligen. 
da ich selber ein paar spectre pro habe, weiss ich, dass da 7V adapter über 4pin molex beiliegen. 

in diesem absatz ist noch ein kleiner nacharbeitungsbedarf


----------



## Skysnake (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin Update 19.12.2013: Nachtest zur Lüfterbestückung*

Ah verdammt! 

Ich hab jetzt doch nochmal die Pinbelegung nachgeschaut. Das ist tatsächlich die 7V Belegung! Ich hatte die Belegung falsch im Kopf. Da muss ich dann wohl nochmal nachschauen, bzw die Pin-Belegung abändern.

einer hängt nämlich per Molex (7V) dran, und der andere über den MB-Header mit 12V.

Ich ging davon aus, dass das einfach ein 12V Molex auf Lüfter ist, aber eben kein 7V Molex auf Lüfter. Das muss ich noch korrigieren. Was aber bleibt ist die Tatsache, dass man die Adapter nicht hintereinander stecken kann.

Die beigelegten kennste ja. Da kannste an nen Molex Anschluss immer nur einen befestigen.

Es gibt aber auch solche:
File:Molex-adapter.jpg - Wikimedia Commons

Da kannste mehrere hintereinander stecken. Ich habe z.B. wie es aussieht gar nicht die Möglichkeit den zweiten Lüfter an nen weiteren Molex zu klemmen. Muss ich dann doch nochmal schauen, ob ich nicht doch noch nen Molex finde den ich verwenden kann.

Auf 12V ist der 140mm nämlich mir wirklich etwas zu laut.


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin Update 19.12.2013: Nachtest zur Lüfterbestückung*

ja, die durchgeschliffenen adapter sind besser. aber noch besser, als der von dir verlinkte, sind die mit zwei einzelnen seiten, also einmal stecker einmal buchse und dazwischen kurzes stück kabel. da kann man dann die belegung auch ändern. 

mir sind auch die 120mm spectre pro auf 12V zu laut. auf 7V werden sie erträglich und bei 5V höre ich nichts mehr. ausser, ich halte mein ohr direkt daneben. ich hab aber auch ein paar mehr in meinem case


----------



## Skysnake (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin Update 19.12.2013: Nachtest zur Lüfterbestückung*

Jetzt ist mir auch klar, warum ich den einen Lüfter nen leichten Luftzug spüre und beim anderen praktisch keinen 

@Stecker:
Ja, da gibt es nochmals bessere. Ich hab solche auch in nem anderen Case drin. Das ist ECHT! praktisch. Bei mir hängen da 3 Stück ab einem Molexstecker. Das ist schon sehr schade, dass BitFenix da keine solchen beilegt  Die Sache mit der Steuerung der LEDs ist ja z.B. ziemlich cool gemacht 

Ich schau mal, ob ich noch nen Durchlauf mit 7V auf beiden 140ern machen kann. Vorm neuen Jahr komm ich dazu aber wohl nicht mehr. Weihnachten und so halt 

Eine Konfiguration braucht bei mir halt auch so ca 4-5h bis das alles bearbeitet ist :/


----------



## maloz (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin Update 19.12.2013: Nachtest zur Lüfterbestückung*

Sehr schöner und ausführlicher Test.

Ich plane mir das Bitfenix Ronin Core zu kaufen, also im Prinzip das Gehäuse in diesem Test ohne Fenster. Da ich ein NT mit Kabelmanagement, eine 2.5 und eine 3.5 HDD verbaue, fallen 2 Negativpunkte quasi für mich schon mal weg.  
Ich habe dennoch zwei Fragen:

1. Ich möchte keine Lüfter an der Oberseite verbauen, jedoch stört es mich, dass zwischen Oberseite und Case-innerem kein Staubfilfter o.ä. verbaut ist, sprich Staub/Schmutz kann durch die Löcher ungehindert eintreten. Es spricht doch aber nichts sagegen, wenn man diesen Freiraum mit dünnem Schaumstoff schließt/auslegt?

2. Muss man den Deckel öffnen um die Front entfernen zu können? Das habe ich entweder überlesen oder es ging für mich aus dem Test nicht ganz hervor. 

Als Lüfter werden bei mir vorne und hinten jeweils ein 120mm NB eLoop zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## eXquisite (14. Juli 2014)

Du kannst dort keine ELoops verbauen, zumindest vorne nicht da diese hinter der Stahlkonstruktion befestigt werden und damit vorne am Gitter schleifen. Das mit dem Schmutz ist Quatsch, du hast ja schließlich nen überdruck im Gehäuse.


----------



## maloz (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin Update 19.12.2013: Nachtest zur Lüfterbestückung*

Ich habe mich jetzt erstmal schnell über Über- und Unterdruck im Gehäuse schlaugemacht.  Ein Überdruck reduziert vielleicht Staub und Schmutz im Gehäuse, ganz verhindern lässt es sich dadurch aber nicht. Mit Schaumstoff zu arbeiten ist wiederum auch quatsch, weil ja über die Öffnung(en) Wärme abtransportiert wird. Right?
*edit* Wobei letzteres ja eher schlecht ist, d.h. man sollte doch unnötige Öffnungen verschließen?!

Ich hatte vor 3x den eLoop zu kaufen (PWM), 2x wie gesagt für das Gehäuse und einmal als CPU Kühler (am Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A). Ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum der dann irgendwo am Gitter schleifen soll?! Auch nach kurzem Googlen ist mir das noch nicht ganz klar.
Was wären denn gute Alternativen zu den eLoops? 120mm, PWM, niedrige Drehzal, sehr leise, Preis egal.

Bitte entschuldigt die vielleicht vermeintlich laienhaften Fragen, mit Gehäusen und vorallem deren Kühlung beschäftige ich mich derzeit das erste mal "richtig".


----------



## skyscraper (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin Update 19.12.2013: Nachtest zur Lüfterbestückung*

Ich habe das Gehäuse auch gelesertestet () und es spricht mMn nichts dagegen, vorne e-Loops einzubauen. Das Verschließen der ungenutzten Lüfterplätze halte ich für eine gute Idee. Als Gehäuselüfter sind Silentwings/Shadowwings sehr gut. Allerdings bin ich mir bei denen wirklich nicht sicher, ob die vorne gehen würden. Ansonsten ist gegen e-Loops nichts einzuwenden.

LG, sky

PS: Willkommen im Forum


----------



## maloz (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin Update 19.12.2013: Nachtest zur Lüfterbestückung*



skyscraper schrieb:


> PS: Willkommen im Forum


 Danke. 

Habe mir soeben dein Review durchgelesen. Und nun bin ich dem Ronin gegenüber etwas abgeneigt.  Oh man, das richtige Gehäuse zu finden ist gar nicht so einfach.
Wieso sollten die Lüfter vorne nicht hinpassen? Sind die so dick?


----------



## eXquisite (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin Update 19.12.2013: Nachtest zur Lüfterbestückung*



> Ich habe das Gehäuse auch gelesertestet () und es spricht mMn nichts dagegen, vorne e-Loops einzubauen. Das Verschließen der ungenutzten Lüfterplätze halte ich für eine gute Idee. Als Gehäuselüfter sind Silentwings/Shadowwings sehr gut. Allerdings bin ich mir bei denen wirklich nicht sicher, ob die vorne gehen würden. Ansonsten ist gegen e-Loops nichts einzuwenden.



Dann hattest du noch nie ELoops, ich schreibe gerade ein Lüfterreview wo unter anderem der ELoop drin vorkommt und den kann man garantiert nicht vorne montieren, da dieser dann schleift.


----------



## beren2707 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin Update 19.12.2013: Nachtest zur Lüfterbestückung*

Die eLoops geben seltsame Geräusche von sich, wenn sie Luft durch Mesh saugen müssen - würde sie also niemals als Frontlüfter verwenden, allenfalls als Hecklüfter. Zumal es mMn wenig Sinn ergibt, ein vergleichsweise günstiges Gehäuse mit High-End-Lüftern zu bestücken.  
T. B. Silence oder noch günstigere Arctic-F12 sollten reichen.


----------



## eXquisite (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin Update 19.12.2013: Nachtest zur Lüfterbestückung*



> würde sie also niemals als Frontlüfter verwenden



Falsch, es gibt auch Gehäuse wo man sie super verwenden kann, siehe z.B. NZXT Phantom.



> Die eLoops geben seltsame Geräusche von sich, wenn sie Luft durch Mesh saugen müssen



Sie schleifen am Mesh, richtig.

Gruß


----------



## beren2707 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin Update 19.12.2013: Nachtest zur Lüfterbestückung*

Ist aber mMn bei sehr wenigen anderen Gehäuse der Fall - der Lüfter braucht leider im Pull-Betrieb ordentlich Abstand vom Mesh zu den Rotoren (1cm aufwärts), damit keine störenden Geräusche entstehen. Das führt mich direkt zum anderen Punkt: Der Abstand zwischen Mesh und Rotoren betrug in meinem Fall ca. ~0,5cm - natürlich ohne Kontakt, ein Schleifen kann man ja wohl noch von einem Pfeifen unterscheiden.


----------



## maloz (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin Update 19.12.2013: Nachtest zur Lüfterbestückung*

Hm, gut zu wissen. Dann fallen die eLoops als Lüfter weg. Stattdessen würde ich Noctua nehmen, 2x für das Gehäuse (die sollten ja besser in das Ronin passen) und 1x für den CPU Kühler:
2 x Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120mm
1 x Noctua NF-P12 PWM (14400077)


----------



## skyscraper (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin Update 19.12.2013: Nachtest zur Lüfterbestückung*

Achso, jetzt verstehe ich, wie das mit den e-Loops gemeint ist. Ich dachte, sie seien zu dick und würden deswegen irgendwie mit dem Gehäuse kolidieren  Wenn dir die Noctua-Optik gefällt, bekommst Du da sehr gute Lüfter.


----------



## Goyoma (14. Juli 2014)

Sehr guter Test


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. Juli 2014)

Hmm schickes Ding ^^. Aber mir gefällt ein Zalman Z9/ X1 Predator besser


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Lesertest] Bitfenix Ronin Update 19.12.2013: Nachtest zur Lüfterbestückung*

Wow, erstmal super Test!

Hast dir ja echt wahnsinnig Mühe gegeben. Der war ja schon fast zu ausführlich ;D


----------

